# View all keywords



## helenbayne (Apr 10, 2020)

Is there a way to view a list of all keywords that are used in my library, in the Lightroom CC desktop app? I have expanded the keywords panel but it only displays the keywords that have been applied to the selected photo(s).


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 10, 2020)

Select all photos, then look at 'Applied to some'


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 10, 2020)

Select the All Photos tab (no need to select all the photos), then use the Filter Bar>Keywords to see a complete alphanumeric list of all the keywords that are in use in your library.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 10, 2020)

A better solution, Jim! Thanks!


----------



## hanoman (Apr 10, 2020)

What about the Keyword List in the Right Panel in Library Mode?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 10, 2020)

hanoman said:


> What about the Keyword List in the Right Panel in Library Mode?


This thread is about the Lightroom "cloudy" version.....no Library, no Keyword List as in Classic.


----------



## helenbayne (Apr 14, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Select the All Photos tab (no need to select all the photos), then use the Filter Bar>Keywords to see a complete alphanumeric list of all the keywords that are in use in your library.


Thanks! Follow-up question: is there a way to edit the keyowrd list (e.g. delete keywords)?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 14, 2020)

helenbayne said:


> Thanks! Follow-up question: is there a way to edit the keyword list (e.g. delete keywords)?


Not directly, as the Keywords list in the Filter is a simple list of all the keywords applied to some or all of the images source (e.g. All Photos, or a folder or an individual album), and is not editable. But it's still easy enough to do:

Let's assume you want to delete a keyword from all images in the library, so click on All Photos to make that the source for the filter and make sure you are in one of the Grid modes. Then click on the Filter icon and select Keywords, then scroll down to find the keyword you want to delete. When you've found it, click on it....that will repopulate the grid with only those images which contain that specific keyword. Now Cmd+A to select all those images, then click on the Keyword icon at the bottom of the right-hand toolbar, which will open the right-hand panel to show the People & Keywords panel. At the top will be all the people that have been identified in the selected images, scroll down to the Keywords section.....this will typically be in two section: "Applied to All" (at the top), and "Applied to Some" below. The keyword you are trying to delete will be in the top "Applied to All" section, and if you hover over that keyword you will see the text will turn red with a line through it (i.e. indicates that if you click on it, the keyword will be deleted). So to delete it, click on it while it's in that red state.

It's quicker to do than to type.


----------

